

C# still better than F# - CmonDev
http://blog.angeloflogic.com/2014/05/c-still-better-than-f.html

======
dozzie
> F#'s pattern matching for example would be put to good use in log analysis.

No, it would not. It was not intended for text analysis. Even regexps would be
better at this than pattern matching.

> I like the ability of C# to define arbitrarily complex cyclic data
> structures with clean code.

It's difficult to be concise when one writes C# in F#. It's like in the old
saying that "good programmer can write in Fortran in any language".

The author apparently didn't grasp what functional programming is about.

------
Horusiath
This looks more like _flame war_ starter, than post with any essential
argumentation. __tl;dr __- "I've tried to write C# code in F# and I think that
writing it in C# is better."

------
codygman
I like how there aren't any code examples or real proof one way or the other
in this blog post.

